# Flying to Frankfurt



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 6, 2016)

I need to get to Frankfurt, actually about 20-30 miles away but that is the nearest airport, to visit a customer. Never been before. The flight prices seem to be ridiculous. I've tried the usual options, BA, Lufthansa, KML, low cost, Expedia etc. Am I missing something? Is there a smart way to get there or is it just an expensive place to fly to? I'm happy to fly elsewhere and get the train if that is a decent option.

Hopefully someone on here does the trip and can offer some advice.


----------



## njc1973 (Sep 6, 2016)

Try flying to Stuttgart, 1-1.5 hours on the train, not sure if its cheaper though


----------



## Rooter (Sep 6, 2016)

Lol I am sat on BA 912 just about to leave for Frankfurt. That any good to you?! I fly here about once a month and normal return is usually sub Â£300. That's with BA (always!) you could try German wings, use them for koln.

Where and when are u going? Stuttgart has decent links with Frankfurt, as does koln and DÃ¼sseldorf.


----------



## Rooter (Sep 6, 2016)

Me on the way to Frankfurt! Can u tell I'm bored?? (And upside down!)


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 6, 2016)

Ha ha, still laughing. The location is Eltville, to the west of Frankfurt. It is on the Rhine, between and to the left of Mainz and Wiesbaden. My starting point is Newcastle, no direct flights, but I can go from other airports. Normally I just connect at one of the standard hubs, Heathrow or Amsterdam, but I am not getting below Â£400 at the moment and that seems a bit steep.

I'll have a look at Stuttgart and see if the difference is great enough to warrant going there and then going by train. I don't speak German, other than the basic pleasantries, but I have been going to Munich every two years for a while now, trade show, and I am comfortable moving around in the country. (that could be a statement I live to regret!)

Rooter, enjoy your flight. Try to get a picture with an attractive stewardess and post that. See it as a mission to help the journey pass. At least when you get to the other end you know there will be cold beer waiting and it will be a good one.


----------



## Rooter (Sep 6, 2016)

If we ever take off I might... 25 mins late and counting. (Well 2 hours late actually as my previous flight got cancelled!)

Have a look at Cologne with German wings, not sure if they fly that far north in uk, I have used them before and they are fine though. 

Your issue is u Gotta add another flight to me basically to get to civilisation (London) to get anywhere!! 

Good luck!!!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 6, 2016)

I think you'll find I have to add a flight to move away from civilisation . London civilised, pah!

Considering the hassle BA have had today maybe you haven't done too badly. Thanks for the tips, I'll try them tomorrow. Cheers.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 6, 2016)

Just be careful, if its Frankfurt Hahn.

We flew into there years ago going to watch Liverpool vs Bayer Leverkusen (near Cologne), and a German cousin picked us up and took us to the match. What we didnt know was that Frankfurt Hahn is about 1 1/2 hours outside of Frankfurt itself, as an old American air force base. Its like calling Coventry, Liverpool airport. Luckiliy for the return some Leverkusen fans gave us a lift back, as we'd have never have made it otherwise.

We often flew to away games in Europe to a different city and got an internal train to the city of the match. They often speak good English, especially in Germany, so no problems there. Its also a nice relaxing way of seeing the country.


----------



## stevek1969 (Sep 6, 2016)

Try Eurowings ,Edinburgh to Dusseldorf I'm flying there in a couple of weeks and its spot on , its 2 stops to the main train station from the airport. Trains are very good in Germany and relatively cheap compared to here.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Sep 6, 2016)

Frankfurt is costly to fly to probably because it vies with Gatwick as the second most used international airport in the world after Heathrow.
 so they probably have higher landing fees and stand fees than most because it is so busy .supply and demand .


----------



## kerber0s1983 (Sep 6, 2016)

Whenever I travel to Germany for work (around once a month) I use euro wings to fly to DÃ¼sseldorf and then get the train wherever I need to go, which normally our office in Bonn. 

Although I does help that East Midlands airport is only 45mib away for me


----------



## Hosel Fade (Sep 7, 2016)

Norrin Radd said:



			Frankfurt is costly to fly to probably because it vies with Gatwick as the second most used international airport in the world after Heathrow.
 so they probably have higher landing fees and stand fees than most because it is so busy .supply and demand .
		
Click to expand...

Plenty more used airports than those two, especially Gatwick tbh


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 7, 2016)

Best bet at the moment is looking Edinburgh to Frankfurt with Lufthansa. The other options offer some savings but when added up with the cost of a train within Germany, and the potential difficulty of making that extra leg, then this route is coming out tops. Thanks for the advice everyone :thup:


----------



## Norrin Radd (Sep 7, 2016)

Hosel Fade said:



			Plenty more used airports than those two, especially Gatwick tbh
		
Click to expand...

care to mention any .
 i worked at Gatwick for several years and only Heathrow consistantly beat it for international flights ,as i have said Gatwick vies with Frankfurt as the second most used international airport in the world. 
there are airports in america that have a little more traffic but not international traffic .


----------



## ColchesterFC (Sep 7, 2016)

Didn't Dubai overtake Heathrow last year? Thought I read somewhere that Heathrow was pushing for the third runway decision  be made so they could get back to top spot.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 7, 2016)

Norrin - Are they busier than Schipol or CDG? I tend to think of those, particularly Schipol as being major hubs. I have gone via Schipol on many occasions but would not have thought of Frankfurt or Gatwick in that sense. I should add, I have been to neither so I am only going on impressions.

(Dubai is a monster. Rows and rows of huge planes. Quite some sight)


----------



## Norrin Radd (Sep 7, 2016)

looks like a large slice of humble for me. 
 my info was based on when i worked at Gatwick ,a good few years ago .
 even Heathrow has fallen below its top ranking ,hence the call for a third runway and for Gatwick to hace a second one . 
as a city London airports combined make London the busiest city air travel wise though.


----------



## Hosel Fade (Sep 7, 2016)

CDG
Changi
Schiphol
Bangkok
Hong Kong

just off the top of my head, bound to be a few more


----------



## Rooter (Sep 7, 2016)

Norrin Radd said:



			care to mention any .
		
Click to expand...

Schipol
Los Angeles
Chicago
Atlanta
Beijing
Charles de Gaulle
Singapore
Dubai 

In fact, Gatwick is not even in my top 20 busy airports.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 12, 2016)

A quick tie up. I ended up booking Edinburgh to Frankfurt on a direct flight with Lufthansa. The amount I could save by going to and from other places was wiped out by the extra time, train costs and potential for me to go wrong. The price seems high to me, not as bad as it could have been, but maybe that is just a sign of the demand for travel there. Thanks for the tips.

Unfortunately it is a quick in and out job, one night only, so I will not get to see much of either Frankfurt or Eltville where I am staying. Maybe next time.....


----------



## Rooter (Sep 12, 2016)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Unfortunately it is a quick in and out job, one night only, so I will not get to see much of either Frankfurt or Eltville where I am staying. Maybe next time.....
		
Click to expand...

Stay near the train station. perfect for a quick in and out job too....


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 12, 2016)

I stay near the station, Hauptbanhof, when I go to Munich. I know all too well the references you are inferring :rofl:. I think it is the same the world over.


----------



## jdpjamesp (Sep 13, 2016)

Don't forget the accidental flirting. They love that... 

I was at a conference last November as a speaker and the conference booked my room. I never received a booking confirmation. When I got to the hotel I explained the situation to the young woman at the desk. Pretty thing too. 

"Ah yes, we have your room." 

"That's a relief. It's cold outside!" 

"Yes!"

"Mind you, I did notice that there's a warm spot near the station where others are sleeping, so maybe it wouldn't be too bad."

"Well if you're going to sleep at the station, maybe I can use your room tonight?" 

"You don't have to let my presence in the room stop you from sleeping there..." 

She blushed deeply whenever she saw me for the rest of the week.


----------



## vkurup (Sep 14, 2016)

continental flights are a rip off...  Flew to Copenhagen on Monday morning.. 1.5 hr flt costed about Â£680!!!  I am glad they had a cold croissant and some warm orange juice on the house..


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 14, 2016)

Now that is painful. Mine is costing Â£308 and that is making me squeal. You can go long haul for Â£680.


----------



## Rooter (Sep 14, 2016)

vkurup said:



			continental flights are a rip off...  Flew to Copenhagen on Monday morning.. 1.5 hr flt costed about Â£680!!!  I am glad they had a cold croissant and some warm orange juice on the house..
		
Click to expand...

why on earth did you fly with Continental? BA or SAS would be my choice for Copenhagen...


----------



## SocketRocket (Sep 15, 2016)

Stuttgart flights are expensive.   Dusseldorf then train would be better.


----------



## vkurup (Sep 15, 2016)

Rooter said:



			why on earth did you fly with Continental? BA or SAS would be my choice for Copenhagen...
		
Click to expand...

Coach on BA... usually costs me around Â£450 during the week but Monday mornings is commuter area so Â£680 is fairly common..   Along with my cold croissant and warm OJ, I did have the pleasure of sitting in the Exit row and losing myself in the air hostess eyes as she sat next to me but facing the other way..   

I could go to India and back for Â£680 and still have taxi money..


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 21, 2016)

Frankfurt = very nice airport. Lufthansa sandwiches = worst thing I've ever been given to eat on an aeroplane.

I woke up this morning in the beautiful town of Eltville. I had lunch sat in the sun in the equally pleasant town of Erbach followed by a walk along the Rhine. All in all a very pleasant trip.


----------



## SocketRocket (Sep 22, 2016)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Frankfurt = very nice airport. Lufthansa sandwiches = worst thing I've ever been given to eat on an aeroplane.

I woke up this morning in the beautiful town of Eltville. I had lunch sat in the sun in the equally pleasant town of Erbach followed by a walk along the Rhine. All in all a very pleasant trip.
		
Click to expand...

I love Germany, I worked a lot in the Baden Wutenburg area and it's one of the loveliest places on earth.


----------



## Rooter (Sep 22, 2016)

I judge an airport on its lounge. Frankfurt has a well stocked bar with decent local beers! Its not a patch on Prague though.. If you travel a lot, decent investment is a 'priority pass'. gets you in tons of lounges, i get one 'free' with my bank account as a benefit, but would happily pay the 150/200 quid for one.


----------



## vkurup (Sep 22, 2016)

Rooter said:



			I judge an airport on its lounge. Frankfurt has a well stocked bar with decent local beers! Its not a patch on Prague though.. If you travel a lot, decent investment is a 'priority pass'. gets you in tons of lounges, i get one* 'free' with my bank account* as a benefit, but would happily pay the 150/200 quid for one.
		
Click to expand...

i thought about the PP.. esp since i lost my BA gold as I nearly stopped travelling.   How did you manage to blag a PP from your bank..


----------



## Rooter (Sep 22, 2016)

vkurup said:



			i thought about the PP.. esp since i lost my BA gold as I nearly stopped travelling.   How did you manage to blag a PP from your bank..
		
Click to expand...

part of my account benefits pack. phone insurance, travel, concierge, PP, etc etc. i bank with RBS. Oh and 10% discount on BA flights. Oh and Green Flag breakdown cover.. and home emergency cover..


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 22, 2016)

I passed a couple of lounges at Edinburgh and also Frankfurt. There is something mythical about those lounges. Smoked glass doors, elitist women at the front desk looking you up and down, hoping for the chance to refuse you entry, an oasis of calm and luxury. They have a real them and us feel to them. I've always been on the outside and feel unnaturally hostile towards them. No doubt if I went in I would roll over and love them without issue. Perhaps it is best that I don't step inside that world as every other trip would be a let down in comparison.


----------



## vkurup (Sep 22, 2016)

Rooter said:



			part of my account benefits pack. phone insurance, travel, concierge, PP, etc etc. i bank with *RBS* Oh and 10% discount on BA flights. Oh and Green Flag breakdown cover.. and home emergency cover..
		
Click to expand...

So thats where all the tax payers money has gone....


----------

